# Duyuru > Gündem >  Türkiye'de petrol var mı?

## bozok

Türkiye'de petrol var mı? (I)


*Yiğit Bulut* 
*[email protected]*
*10.12.2007* 



Bu soruya tek bir yazı içinde "detayları ile cevap vermek" mümkün değil. Bu yüzden "yaptığım araştırmalardan" elde ettiğim sentezi size aktarmak ve sonrasında konuyu geçmişten bugüne detaylandırmak istiyorum; evet, Türkiye'de ve çevresinde hatta karasularımız içinde kalan bölgelerde "petrol var"...

Ne zaman çıkarılacak derseniz; Türkiye, yabancılar tarafından tam olarak kontrol edilip, yapılacak düzenlemeler ile "yabancı petrol devleri" bize hiçbir şey vermeden "petrolün tamamını alabilir" hale geldiklerinde, Türkiye'nin her yerinden petrol fışkıracak... 

Sevgili dostlar, bu sentez cümlesini yazmak için aylardır araştırma yapıyorum. Binlerce sayfa resmi belge inceledim. Size bu belgelerde adı geçen yörelerimizden birkaç örnek vereyim; Adıyaman, Edirne, Antalya, Hakkari, Sivas, Saros Körfezi, İskenderun, Erzurum, Van , Kastamonu ve daha sayamayacağım birçok bölgemizde "arama-kapatma-engelleme" şeklinde gerçekleşen, "yaşayanların" resimleri ile kaydettiği yüzlerce olay var. Birini tam olarak aktarayım; Adıyaman'da petrol araması yapan yabancı ortaklı bir şirket "Burada petrol yok" diyerek kuyuyu kapatıyor. Prof. Muammer Aksoy ve yanındakiler savcılığa başvurarak "bu kuyunun" bilerek kapatıldığını iddia ediyorlar. Savcı 3 yıl bu olay üstünde araştırma yapıyor ve 3 yıl sonra bu kuyu açılıyor. Bugün hala o kuyudan saatte 20 varil petrol üretiliyor...

Sevgili dostlar, günümüzde tartışılan "petrol kanununa" geçmeden biraz geriye gitmek ve 1952 yılına dönmek istiyorum. O zaman tartışılan konu yine petrol. Bir kanun yapmak gerekli ve aranan isim hemen bulunuyor; İsrail petrol kanununu yapan hukukçu-jeolog Max Ball. 

Dönemin Başbakanı Adnan Menderes, Ball'ın gelişi dolayısıyla şu açıklamayı yapıyor; "Biz, petrol kaynaklarımızın üretilmesinde ecnebi sermaye ile işbirliğinin zaruri olduğuna inanan bir parti ve hükümetiz..." Aynı dönemde İsmet İnönü'den karşı açıklama geliyor; "Tarihten yabancılar kapitülasyonlar himayesiyle Türkiye'yi istismar ettiler, petrol kanunu bir kapitülasyon kanunudur. Biz bu memleketi sokakta bulmadık yabancı ellere kaptırmayız. Bu kanunun her maddesi Türk Devleti'nin petrol işletmemesi üzerine kurulmuştur. Bırakmam yakalarını... Böyle söylüyor ama 1960 sonrası "gücüne" rağmen, İnönü dahi bu yasayı asla "elleyemiyor." 

Gelelim bugüne...

Son hükümetlerimiz tarafından yapılan "Türk Petrol Kanunu" ile ilgili detaylara geçmeden bir çıkarım yapmam gerekli; Max Ball tarafından yapılan düzenlemeler dahi "atılan son adımlardan*"* çok uzaktı. Bu kadar ileri gidip kendi elimizle "her şeyimizi vereceğimizi" ve bunu kabul edeceğimizi o dönemin "Kemal Derviş'i" olan Max Ball dahi düşünememişti. 

Peki TBMM'den geçen ve yabancıların dahi "aslında bu kadarını almayı beklemediği" detaylar neler?

Bugün yer kalmadığı için TBMM'den geçen kanunun maddelerini, özellikle teknik kurnazlık ile içine saklanan detayları, kısaltarak atlamak istemediğim için yarına bırakıyor ve ana fikri dağıtmadan "yazının devamını kaçırmayın" diyerek size bugünün sonuç cümlesi ile veda etmek istiyorum.

Sonuç: Konu çok uzun ve "üzerinde çok tartışmamız" gerekli. Bana inanıyorsanız; yaptığım araştırmanın sonucu çok açık: Türkiye'de petrol ve doğalgaz var. Var ama yabancılar "hukuken", "bunları çıkarıp, parasıyla bize satar" konuma gelene kadar çıkması çok ama çok zor!

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye'de petrol var mı? (II)*


*Yiğit Bulut* 
*[email protected]*
*11.12.2007* 



Dün 'Türkiye'de petrol var mı' sorusunu sormuş ve Menderes hükümetlerinden bugüne özellikle Kemal Dervişin ilk sürümü olan yabancı uzman Max Ball'dan bahsetmiştim. 

Bugün konuya kaldığımız yerden devam edeceğim. Yalnız son hükümetlerimiz tarafından yapılan Türk Petrol Kanunu ile ilgili detaylara geçmeden bir çıkarım daha yapmam gerekli; Menderes döneminde Türkiye'ye gönderilen Max Ball tarafından yapılan düzenlemeler dahi atılan son adımlardan çok uzaktı. Bu kadar ileri gidip kendi elimizle 'her şeyimizi vereceğimizi' ve bunu kabul edeceğimizi o dönemin Derviş'i olan Ball kardeşimiz veya üstadımız dahi düşünememişti. 

Peki beni bir vatandaş olarak dehşete düşüren "ne var" petrol kanunumuzda? 

İşte TBMM'den geçen son petrol kanunumuzdan bazı ayrıntılar;

- Petrol arama ve üretim faaliyetinde bulunmak için yapılan başvurunun değerlendirilmesinde, önceki yasanın ilk kriteri olan 'talebin milli menfaatlere uygun olması' ölçütü yasadan çıkarılarak; öncelikle ülke yararını gözetme anlayışından vazgeçilmiştir. 

- Yabancı devletlerin doğrudan doğruya veya dolayısıyla idaresinde etkili olabilecekleri şirketler ile yabancı bir devlet için veya yabancı bir devlet namına hareket eden şahısların, petrol faaliyetinde bulunamayacakları, mülk edinemeyecekleri, tesis kuramayacakları hükmü yeni yasa ile çıkarılarak; stratejik öneme sahip bir konuda yabancı devletlerin belirleyici olması önündeki engeller ortadan kaldırılmıştır. 

- Yabancı şirketlere ürettikleri petrol üzerinde sınırsız tasarrufta bulunarak, tamamını ihraç etme hakkı getirildi. Olağanüstü durumlarda bile üretilen petrolün ülke içinde kullanılması ve memleket ihtiyacını gözetme zorunluluğu kaldırıldı. 

- Yabancı şirketlere sınır tanımaksızın her yerde faaliyette bulunma hakkı getirildi. 

- Türkiye Petrolleri Anonim Ortaklığı'nın mevcut yasada bulunan devlet adına petrol arama ve üretim faaliyetlerinde bulunma hakkı kaldırılarak, özelleştirilmesinin önü açıldı. 

- TPAO yabancı şirketlerle aynı statüde değerlendirilmeye alındı. ünceki yasada yer alan Türkiye Petrolleri Anonim Ortaklığı'nın diğer şirketlerden daha fazla arama ruhsatı alabilme hakkı, tasarı ile kaldırıldı. TPAO'nun ruhsat sayısındaki avantajlı konumu yok edildi. 

- üzerinde arama veya işletme hakkı bulunmayan bir sahanın, işletme ruhsatnamesi mevzu olarak, müzayedeye çıkmadan önce, TPAO'ya teklif edilerek, TPAO'ya işletme ruhsatının verilmesine ilişkin mevcut yasa maddesi kaldırılarak, kamu kuruluşumuzu diğer yabancı şirketler karşısında gözetme anlayışı terk edildi. 

- Türkiye, sadece kara ve denizler olmak üzere iki bölgeye ayrılarak, ruhsat alanları karada 100.000 denizde 1.000.000 hektara, ruhsat süreleri de karada 5, denizde 8 yıla yükseltildi. Ruhsat sayısına hiçbir sınırlandırma getirilmeyerek, tek bir uluslararası şirketin veya yabancı bir devlet şirketinin bütün ülkeyi kapsayacak alanda tek başına ruhsat sahibi olmasına imkan verildi. 

- Arama ruhsatlarından hektar başına alınan devlet hakkı geliri tamamen kaldırılarak gelir kaybı yaratıldı. 

- Ham petrolden alınan yüzde 12.5'lik devlet hissesi oranı, günlük üretim miktarına göre kademeli olarak yüzde 2'ye kadar indirildi ve bunun sonucu olarak üretimden sağlanan ülke mevcut geliri yüzde 70 azaltıldı. 

- Denizlerde bulunacak petrol üretiminden alınacak devlet hissesi oranlarının düşürülmesinden sonra, su derinliğine bağlı olarak yüzde 30'a varan ilave indirimler getirildi. 

Son söz: İki bölümlük yazının sonuna geldik. Yeni düzenlemelerden bazı bölümleri sizlere aktardım. Aleyhimize 'korkunç' maddeler ve ne sizin ne benim 'konuyu bilmediğimiz' için ilk bakışta göremeyeceğimiz 'inanılmaz teknik kazıklar' var. Böyle bir düzenleme 'silah zoru olmadan' nasıl çıkar hala anlayabilmiş değilim... 

Uzun lafın kısası: 1952'de Max Ball'ın bunları da kabul ettirebilir miyim? diye hayal dahi edemeyeceği her şeyi, 'TBMM okumadan kabul etmiş!' 

Helal olsun vekillerimize!

----------


## bozok

*Petrolümüz Var Ama üıkaracak “İrademiz” Yok!*



*Sevgili dostlar, son günlerde “internette” bir belge dolaşıyor. Belgenin özü şu; Türkiye’de petrol var!*

Bütün aklım, bilgim ve kalbimle katılıyorum; Türkiye bir petrol denizi üstünde oturuyor! Peki neden? 

İnternette dolaşan bu belgeden aylar önce yazdım, bir daha yazmaya çalışacağım. Son iki yıldır* “bu iddiayı”* yazmak için sürekli araştırma yapıyorum hatta yüzlerce sayfa resmi belge inceledim. Size bu belgelerde adı geçen yörelerimizden birkaç örnek vereyim; Adıyaman, Edirne, Antalya, Hakkari, Sivas, Saros Körfezi, İskenderun, Erzurum, Van, Kastamonu ve daha sayamayacağım birçok bölgemizde* “arama-kapatma-engelleme”* şeklinde gerçekleşen,* “yaşayanların”* resimleri ile kaydettiği yüzlerce olay var... 

Birini tam olarak aktarayım; Adıyaman’da petrol araması yapan yabancı ortaklı bir şirket* “Burada petrol yok”* diyerek kuyuyu kapatıyor. Prof. Muammer Aksoy ve yanındakiler savcılığa başvurarak* “bu kuyunun”* bilerek kapatıldığını iddia ediyorlar. Savcı 3 yıl bu olay üstünde araştırma yapıyor ve 3 yıl sonra bu kuyu açılıyor. Bugün hala o kuyudan saate 20 varil petrol üretiliyor... 

Sevgili dostlar, konu bugün yaşananlarla da bitmiyor. İsterseniz 1960’lara hatta 1950-1960 arasına dönelim. Türkiye’de o zaman tartışılan konu yine petrol. Bir kanun yapmak gerekli ve aranan isim hemen bulunuyor;* İsrail petrol kanununu yapan hukukçu-jeolog Max Ball.* 

Dönemin Başbakanı Adnan Menderes, Ball’ın gelişi dolayısıyla şu açıklamayı yapıyor;* “Biz, petrol kaynaklarımızın üretilmesinde ecnebi sermaye ile işbirliğinin zaruri olduğuna inanan bir parti ve hükümetiz...”* Aynı dönemde İsmet İnönü’den karşı açıklama geliyor; *“Tarihte yabancılar kapitülasyonlar himayesiyle Türkiye’yi istismar ettiler, petrol kanunu bir kapitülasyon kanunudur. Biz bu memleketi sokakta bulmadık yabancı ellere kaptırmayız. Bu kanunun her maddesi Türk Devleti’nin petrol işletmemesi üzerine kurulmuştur. Bırakmam yakalarını...”* Böyle söylüyor ama 1960 sonrası *“gücüne”* rağmen,* İnönü dahi* bu yasayı asla “elleyemiyor.” 

Uzun lafın kısası; ne 1980 sonrasında ne 28 şubat sürecinde ne de sonrası *“güçlü iktidarlar”* döneminde *“kimse”* Türkiye’deki petrolü çıkarma *“yetisine”* sahip olamadı. 

Bugün de *“Biz temizlik yapıyoruz”* diyenlere sesleniyorum; eğer bir* “gizli el-gizli örgüt”* varsa; Türkiye’nin yeraltı kaynaklarını* “engelleyen”* bir* “güç”* olduğu kesin! Haydi gücünüz yetiyorsa *“kırın bu elleri”*, yapın İnönü’nün bile yapamadığını! 

*Son söz:* Başbakan dün hala* “Nabuco’dan”* bahsediyordu. şimdi soralım; bırakın petrol çıkarmayı Türkiye NABUCO ile* “bütün haklarını”* devretmiyor mu?* Detaylara iyi bakın!* 


Yiğit Bulut 
[email protected]

20.01.2009

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye’de petrol var mı? (III)*


*Yiğit Bulut*
*VATAN GZT.*
*01.03.2009*


Sevgili dostlar, bundan aylar önce* “Türkiye’de petrol var mı”* başlığı altında iki yazımı sizlerle paylaşmış ve* “Türkiye bir petrol denizi”* üstünde tezimi ortaya atmıştım. 

Son iki hafta içinde dikkat ettiyseniz, farklı bölgelerde* “petrol bulunduğuna”* dair haberler basına yansıdı ve bazı bölgelerde* “bulunan petrolün, Türkiye’nin yıllık ihtiyacının beş katına kadar çıkabileceği”* konuşuldu! 

Emin olun bu daha ilk hamle! 

Saros Körfezi’nden, Akdeniz kıyılarına, Karadeniz’in çeşitli noktalarından, Güney Doğu’ya kadar daha birçok* “noktada”* *inanılmaz “petrol ve doğalgaz” rezervi ortaya çıkacak!* 

Yalnız bütün bunlar olurken çok ilginç bir ayrıntı da dikkatli bakanların gözünden kaçmadı; bu kadar önemli bir olay, belki de düşen uçağımızın gündemin merkezine oturmasıyla, belki kasıtlı olarak, Türkiye’de hiç ama hiç tartışılmadı. Belki* “son iki haftada”* bulunan kaynakları, ilk defa burada okuyanlar bile olabilir! 

Sevgili dostlar, aslında* “potansiyelimiz”* sadece* “bilinen”* klasik kaynaklar ile de sınırlı değil. Türkiye* “petrol taşı”* rezervinde Amerikalı yetkililere göre dünya üzerindeki en önemli 14 merkezden biri. Bakın bu konu ile ilgili Amerikan ve Türk gazetelerinde çıkan bir haber;

*“...Türkiye’de varlığı uzun yıllardır bilinen 5.8 milyar ton rezerve sahip petrol taşlarını gündeme getirdi. ABD Jeolojik Araştırmalar Servisi’nin (USGS) hesaplamalarına göre, Türkiye petrol taşı rezervinden 284 milyon tonluk petrol üretebilecek kapasitesi var. Rezervin 115 milyon tonu Bolu Göynük’te... Yıllık petrol tüketiminin 33 milyon ton olduğundan yola çıkarak Türkiye 8 yıllık tüketiminin tamamını petrol taşından karşılayacak bir potansiyel barındırıyor... ABD’nin yer altı zenginliklerinin envanterini çıkarmak da olan USGS’nin bütün dünyadaki petrol taşları rezervlerini değerlendiren 2005 tarihli bir raporu bulunuyor. Hemen hemen bütün ülkelerde petrol taşları bulunuyor. Ekonomik olarak işleme potansiyeli olanların sayısı ise çok sınırlı görülüyor. USGS’in raporunda Türkiye, petrol taşı bakımından önem taşıyan 14 ülke arasında değerlendiriliyor...”* 

Sevgili dostlar, bu gerçek ortada dururken Türkiye’de neler oluyor? 

Ne olduğu çok açık; bu kaynaklar* “elimizden alınmaya”* ve yapılan düzenlemeler ile *“kontrolü”* yabancı şirketlere* “transfer edilmeye”* çalışıyor! Cumhurbaşkanı Sezer’in* “engellediği”* ama TBMM’den sorunsuz geçen ve hatta Irak Parlamentosu’ndan *“silah zoruyla”* geçirtemedikleri *“petrol kanunundan”* birkaç maddeyi yeniden hatırlayalım;

“...- Petrol arama ve üretim faaliyetinde bulunmak için yapılan başvurunun değerlendirilmesinde, önceki yasanın ilk kriteri olan* “talebin milli menfaatlere uygun olması”* ölçütü yasadan çıkarılarak; öncelikle ülke yararını gözetme anlayışından vazgeçilmiştir. 

- *“Yabancı devletlerin doğrudan doğruya veya dolayısıyla idaresinde etkili olabilecekleri şirketler ile yabancı bir devlet için veya yabancı bir devlet namına hareket eden şahısların, petrol faaliyetinde bulunamayacakları, mülk edinemeyecekleri, tesis kuramayacakları”* hükmü yeni yasa ile çıkarılarak; stratejik öneme sahip bir konuda yabancı devletlerin belirleyici olması önündeki engeller ortadan kaldırılmıştır. 

- Yabancı şirketlere ürettikleri petrol üzerinde sınırsız tasarrufta bulunarak, tamamını ihraç etme hakkı getirildi. Olağanüstü durumlarda bile üretilen petrolün ülke içinde kullanılması ve memleket ihtiyacını gözetme zorunluluğu kaldırıldı. 

- Yabancı şirketlere sınır tanımaksızın her yerde faaliyette bulunma hakkı getirildi. 

- Türkiye Petrolleri Anonim Ortaklığı’nın mevcut yasada bulunan devlet adına petrol arama ve üretim faaliyetlerinde bulunma hakkı kaldırılarak, özelleştirilmesinin önü açıldı. 

- TPAO yabancı şirketlerle aynı statüde değerlendirilmeye alındı. ünceki yasada yer alan TPAO’nun diğer şirketlerden daha fazla arama ruhsatı alabilme hakkı, tasarı ile kaldırıldı. TPAO’nun ruhsat sayısındaki avantajlı konumu yok edildi...” 

*Evet, yanlış okumadınız, bu maddeler TBMM’den “aynen geçti”!* *Sezer olmasaydı, “iş bitmişti”!* Uzun lafın kısası; Türkiye’de* “inanılmaz bir kaynak var”!* Buna aklımla, kalbimle, eldeki verilerle sonuna kadar inanıyorum. *Tek sorun bunu “bize yedirmeden” nasıl çıkaracaklar!* Bir *“petrol kanunu”* denemesi oldu, yine olacak! *Türk Milleti olarak “uyanmalı” ve bu konunun üstüne gitmeliyiz!* Yeraltı kaynaklarımızı çıkarabilirsek, ekonomik göstergelerimizin tamamı* “değişir”!* Değişir ama *“bizim olanı, bize bırakmamak”* için büyük bir savaş var! 


*Sonuç:* Türkiye’de* “dikkatör”* bir rejim oluşmasına* “neden”* demokrasi aşığı *“yabancılardan”* hiç ses çıkmıyor! Acaba* “Türkiye’de demokrasi olmasa, halk hiçbirşeye sahip çıkamasa”* onlar için daha mı iyi olur! *Zaten “petrol zengini”* *hangi ülkede “demokrasi” var ki!* Demokrasi olsa *“o ülkelerdeki diktatörlerin”* petrol şirketleri ile* “anlaşmaları”* sorgulanabilir hale gelmez mi!


...

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye'den petrol ve gaz fışkıracak !* 


*Yiğit Bulut*
*haberturk.com*
*13.07.2009* 




üok iddialı bir cümle değil mi ! İddialı ve bana ait ! 

Bunu baştan söylemek istedim…Tırnak içinde de yazmadım, başkasından aktardığımı düşünmeyin diye ! 

Peki nasıl bu kadar net ve iddialı olarak bunu yazıyorum ? Ben de *“kafayı bozanlar”* kervanına mı katıldım…

Beni tanıyanlar şu özelliğimi çok iyi bilirler; her zaman *“verilerle”* konuşmayı severim ve kullandıklarımı* “matematik”* gerçeklere oturturum ! 

Değerli* “haberturk.com”* okuyucuları,

Bu yazı gazetede yok, sadece bu siteye özel ve burada uzun süredir üzerinde düşündüğüm, sayfalarca yazı yazdığım bir konuyu sizlere aktaracağım…

Nasıl bu kadar* “iddialı”* olduğuma gelince…

Değerli dostlarım, bu cümleyi yazmak için aylarca hatta yıllarca diyebileceğim bir dönemde sürekli araştırma yaptım hala yapıyorum…

Belki inanmayacaksınız ama binlerce sayfa resmi belge inceledim… 

Yüzlerce veriye internet üzerinde ulaşmaya çalıştım ve en önemlisi canlı *“tanıklar”* ve* “bilenler”* ile konuştum…

Duyduklarım, okuduklarım ve gördüklerim sonrası bir* “senteze”* vardım; petrol varlıklarımız ile ilgili çok ilginç olaylar yaşanmış ! 

*Nerelerde mi* ? 

Hemen arz edeyim; Adıyaman, Edirne, Antalya, Hakkari, Sivas, Saros Körfezi, İskenderun, Erzurum, Van , Kastamonu ve daha sayamayacağım birçok bölgemizde…

*Neler olmuş ?* 

Yaşananlar genelde hep aynı döngüde gerçekleşmiş; *“arama-kapatma-engelleme” !*

Bir kere değil defalarca* “yaşanmış” ! “Yaşayanların”* resimleri ile kaydedildiği yüzlerce olay var…

Daha önceki bir yazımda verdiğim ve bana göre* “yaşanan”* ve *“olaya katılan isimler”* açısından en çarpıcı olanı aktarayım; Adıyaman’da petrol araması yapan yabancı ortaklı bir şirket* “Burada petrol yok”* diyerek kuyuyu kapatıyor. Prof. Muammer Aksoy ve yanındakiler savcılığa başvurarak *“bu kuyunun”* bilerek kapatıldığını iddia ediyorlar. Savcı 3 yıl bu olay üstünde araştırma yapıyor ve 3 yıl sonra bu kuyu açılıyor…Peki ne oluyor ?* “Petrol yok”* diye yeniden mi kapatılıyor ? *HAYIR !* Bugün hala o kuyudan saate 20 varil petrol üretiliyor...Düşünebiliyor musunuz; savcı zoruyla* “kuyu açılıyor”* ve üretim başlıyor ! 

Burada bir not düşeyim, bazı okurlarımız *Muammer Aksoy’*u unutmuş olabilir ! 

2009 yılında bazı gazetelerde ölüm yıldönümü sebebiyle çıkan haberlerden bir alıntı:* “Prof. Dr. Muammer Aksoy, silahlı saldırı sonucu öldürülüşünün 19. yılında Cebeci Asri Mezarlığı'ndaki kabri başında düzenlenen törenle anıldı…Törende yapılan konuşmalarda katılımcılar; Aksoy'u sadece anma günlerinde değil, fikirleri ve ürettikleriyle her zaman andıklarını ifade ettiler ve Muammer Aksoy'un çok üretken, verimli bir bilim adamı olduğunu, yabancı petrol şirketlerine karşı amansız mücadelesi, 1961 Anayasası'na katkıları, avukatlık mesleğine ve barolara kazandırdıkları ve demokratik, laik hukuk devletindeki silinmeyecek yerinin özelliklerinden sadece bir kaçı olduğunu dile getirdiler…”*

Bu hatırlatma sonrası kaldığımız yerden devam edelim…

Türiye’de* “petrol”* yeni bir sorun değil ve 1946 devalüasyonu sonrasında *“Türkiye’de güçlenen”* yabancı lobiler* “gerçeği”* eşliğinde *“konu hakkında”* inanılmaz bir faaliyet başlıyor ! Ve hala devam ediyor ! 

Bu noktada tarihi bir dönemeç olan 1952 yılına dönelim…

Dediğim gibi ; o zaman tartışılan konu yine petrol…ülkede *“düzenleme”* yok…Bir kanun yapmak gerekiyor…

Aranan isim hemen bulunuyor; İsrail petrol kanununu yapan hukukçu-jeolog Max Ball…

şaka değil ! Türkiye’de konu hakkında* “kanun”* yapması için *“MAX BALL”* getiriliyor ! 

Dönemin Başbakanı Adnan Menderes, Ball’ın gelişi dolayısıyla şu açıklamayı yapıyor;* “Biz, petrol kaynaklarımızın üretilmesinde ecnebi sermaye ile işbirliğinin zaruri olduğuna inanan bir parti ve hükümetiz...”* 

Konu *“BALL”* kardeşimizin* “birileri için BALLI”* bir kanun yapmak için gelmesiyle kapanmıyor…

İsmet İnönü’den karşı açıklama geliyor ve çok sert çıkan *“Milli şef”* şunları söylüyor; *“Tarihten yabancılar kapitülasyonlar himayesiyle Türkiye’yi istismar ettiler, petrol kanunu bir kapitülasyon kanunudur. Biz bu memleketi sokakta bulmadık yabancı ellere kaptırmayız. Bu kanunun her maddesi Türk Devleti’nin petrol işletmemesi üzerine kurulmuştur. Bırakmam yakalarını...”* 

İnönü 1952-1955 arasında böyle konuşuyor ama* “NATO’ya girme”* derdinde olan Türkiye, Menderes Hükümetinin *“Ruhban Okulunun”* açılması dahil birçok *“isteğe evet demesi”* ile buna da alışıyor ve 1960 sonrası *“gücüne”* rağmen, İnönü dahi bu yasayı asla* “elleyemiyor” !!* 

Bu noktada bir hatırlatma yapayım; son yıllarda TBMM’den geçen ama Cumhurbaşkanlığı makamına takılan “Petrol Kanunumuzu” unutmayalım! 


Değerli “haberturk.com” okuyucular, konu çok uzun size fazla yormayacağım…

1952-1960 arasında yaşananları ve yukarıda sadece* “bir örneğini”* verdiğim olayları* “doğru”* analiz edip* “sentezi”* zorlayınca vardığım nokta çok açık ve net: Türkiye’de *“petrol hatta doğalgaz var”* ama *“kanunlar henüz çıkarıp, elimizden”* almalarına imkan vermediği için “şimdilik çıkmıyor” ! 

Bu noktada bana* “inanmak”* istemeyenler için sadece* “klasik petrol”* rezervimizi değil *“bilinenden fazlasını”* iddia eden bir Amerikalı yetkilinin Amerikan ve Türk gazetelerinde çıkan bir demecini sizlere aktarmak istiyorum; 

*“...Türkiye’de varlığı uzun yıllardır bilinen 5.8 milyar ton rezerve sahip petrol taşlarını gündeme getirdi. ABD Jeolojik Araştırmalar Servisi’nin (USGS) hesaplamalarına göre, Türkiye petrol taşı rezervinden 284 milyon tonluk petrol üretebilecek kapasitesi var. Rezervin 115 milyon tonu Bolu Göynük’te... Yıllık petrol tüketiminin 33 milyon ton olduğundan yola çıkarak Türkiye 8 yıllık tüketiminin tamamını petrol taşından karşılayacak bir potansiyel barındırıyor... ABD’nin yer altı zenginliklerinin envanterini çıkarmak da olan USGS’nin bütün dünyadaki petrol taşları rezervlerini değerlendiren 2005 tarihli bir raporu bulunuyor. Hemen hemen bütün ülkelerde petrol taşları bulunuyor. Ekonomik olarak işleme potansiyeli olanların sayısı ise çok sınırlı görülüyor. USGS’in raporunda Türkiye, petrol taşı bakımından önem taşıyan 14 ülke arasında değerlendiriliyor...”*

Değerli dostlarım, uzun lafın kısası, ben diyorum ki; Türkiye *“petrol ve doğalgaz rezervlerinin”* üstünde oturuyor ! ! Bu yazıyı* “kaydedin”* bir gün beni *“anarsınız” !* 

Yarın TBMM’den geçen ama Cumhurbaşkanı tarafından veto edilen* “kanun”* neleri değiştiriyordu, o detaylara bakacağız !! 

...

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye'de petrol ve gaz fışkıracak (II)...* 


*Yiğit Bulut
haberturk.com*
*14.07.2009* 




Sevgili dostlar, bir önceki yazımda 1950’den itibaren *“Türkiye’de yaşananları”* yazmış ve özellikle *“Kemal Derviş”* benzeri bir olayın* “petrol kanunu yapımı”* sırasında da gerçekleştiğini belirtmiştim…Daha açıkçası; Türkiye’de* “bu işi yapacak biri bulunamamış”* ve İsrail’den *“Max Ball”* getirilmişti ! Aynı yazıda bir de not düşmüştüm; bir sonraki yazımda *“son çıkan petrol kanununu”* sizlere hatırlatacağım…

Bugün,* “Cumhurbaşkanı tarafından veto edilen”* ve tarihe* “not düştüğümüz”* TBMM’den *maalesef geçen* kanunun* “detaylarını”* sizlere sunacağım…

İşte TBMM’den zamanında geçen ama “veto” edilen kanunun detayları; 

“...- Petrol arama ve üretim faaliyetinde bulunmak için yapılan başvurunun değerlendirilmesinde, önceki yasanın ilk kriteri olan *“talebin milli menfaatlere uygun olması”* ölçütü yasadan çıkarılarak; öncelikle ülke yararını gözetme anlayışından vazgeçilmiştir.

- *“Yabancı devletlerin doğrudan doğruya veya dolayısıyla idaresinde etkili olabilecekleri şirketler ile yabancı bir devlet için veya yabancı bir devlet namına hareket eden şahısların, petrol faaliyetinde bulunamayacakları, mülk edinemeyecekleri, tesis kuramayacakları”* hükmü yeni yasa ile çıkarılarak; stratejik öneme sahip bir konuda yabancı devletlerin belirleyici olması önündeki engeller ortadan kaldırılmıştır.

- Yabancı şirketlere ürettikleri petrol üzerinde sınırsız tasarrufta bulunarak, tamamını ihraç etme hakkı getirildi. Olağanüstü durumlarda bile üretilen petrolün ülke içinde kullanılması ve memleket ihtiyacını gözetme zorunluluğu kaldırıldı.

- Yabancı şirketlere sınır tanımaksızın her yerde faaliyette bulunma hakkı getirildi.

- Türkiye Petrolleri Anonim Ortaklığı’nın mevcut yasada bulunan devlet adına petrol arama ve üretim faaliyetlerinde bulunma hakkı kaldırılarak, özelleştirilmesinin önü açıldı.

- TPAO yabancı şirketlerle aynı statüde değerlendirilmeye alındı. ünceki yasada yer alan TPAO’nun diğer şirketlerden daha fazla arama ruhsatı alabilme hakkı, tasarı ile kaldırıldı. TPAO’nun ruhsat sayısındaki avantajlı konumu yok edildi...”

*Evet, yanlış okumadınız, bu maddeler TBMM’den “aynen geçti”!*


*Sonuç :* Bu kanun* “neden”* geçti derseniz; Türkiye’de *“inanılmaz bir kaynak var”!* Buna aklımla, kalbimle, eldeki verilerle sonuna kadar inanıyorum…Bu kanun da *“bu varlığın”* bence kanıtı ! Eğer* “rezerv olmasaydı”* özellikle yabancı petrol şirketleri* “bu düzenlemeleri”* yaptırmak için yıllarca uğraşırlar mıydı ! 

*Son söz :* Türkiye* “petrol ve gaz”* denizi üzerinde oturuyor ! Tek sorun bunu *“bize yedirmeden”* nasıl çıkaracaklar! Bir* “petrol kanunu”* denemesi oldu, yine olacak! Türk Milleti olarak* “uyanmalı”* ve bu konunun üstüne gitmeliyiz! Yeraltı kaynaklarımızı çıkarabilirsek, ekonomik göstergelerimizin tamamı* “değişir”!* Değişir ama* “bizim olanı, bize bırakmamak”* için büyük bir savaş var!



[email protected]

...

----------

